# problème démarrage imac G5



## hardran (23 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,

depuis quelques jours lors du premier démarrage de la journée de mon imac g5 (écran plat 20 pouces 1, GHz) celui-ci se gèle et je suis obligé de le redémarrer environ 4 fois avant d'avoir la main et de pouvoir l'utiliser normalement

j'ai même réinstallé le système 10.4 et le lendemain même problème.

je suis allé à la FNAC et un employé m'a dit que comme mon ordinateur avait plus de 2 ans que c'est normal car c'est la durée de vie du disque dur interne et que le bras a du mal à se déplacer et qu'il faut le changer.

merci de m'aider


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

As-tu essay&#233; ces manoeuvres :
- utiliser le cd d'origine, pour d&#233;marrer (touche c enfonc&#233;e au red&#233;marrage) et v&#233;rifier le disque
- d&#233;marrer en ayant pris soin de n'utiliser que clavier et souris ? (pas de modem etc)
- d&#233;marrer en maintenant la touche majuscule enfonc&#233;e
- si tu as ajout&#233; de la ram, enlever cette (ces) barrette(s) pour remettre la barette d'origine
- zapper la pram ? Pomme-Alt-P-R => faire sonner 5 fois
- utilser le cd apple hardwre test pour contr&#244;ler les composants.

Derni&#232;re chose, les sympt&#244;mes entrent-ils dans la description donn&#233;e sur cette page :
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/
Si c'est le cas, le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de ta machine correspond-il ?


----------

